# Anno 1404 Runtime Error!



## huile (14. Juli 2009)

hi, ich hab anno tagelang problemlos gespielt, bis auf einmal beim start die fehlermeldung kam: "runtime error! this application has requested the runtime to terminate it in an unusual way"
dann stürzt des game ab und ich lande aufm desktop. neuinstallation hat auch nix gebracht.
Ich bin offen für vorschläge und schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2009)

huile am 14.07.2009 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, ich hab anno tagelang problemlos gespielt, bis auf einmal beim start die fehlermeldung kam: "runtime error! this application has requested the runtime to terminate it in an unusual way"
> dann stürzt des game ab und ich lande aufm desktop. neuinstallation hat auch nix gebracht.
> Ich bin offen für vorschläge und schonmal danke im vorraus



- vlt. ein windowsupdate, das nun wiederum nen neuen grafik/sound/boardtreiber erfordert?
- vlt. ein virenscanner, der seit nem update stört?
- isses nur bei einem bestimmten spielstand, oder auch bei neuen zB endlosspielen?


----------



## huile (15. Juli 2009)

- isses nur bei einem bestimmten spielstand, oder auch bei neuen zB endlosspielen? [/quote]

es ist bei jedem spielstart. der vorfilm und so läuft noch und bevor das hauptmenü kommt, stürtzt des spiel mit obiger fehlermeldung ab


----------



## Milch-Mann (15. Juli 2009)

huile am 15.07.2009 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> - isses nur bei einem bestimmten spielstand, oder auch bei neuen zB endlosspielen?



es ist bei jedem spielstart. der vorfilm und so läuft noch und bevor das hauptmenü kommt, stürtzt des spiel mit obiger fehlermeldung ab [/quote]

Probier mal ein neuen Grafiktreiber


----------



## staatsfeind (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo

ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Bei mir hat es geholfen die letzten Speicherstand zu löschen.


----------

